# Your favorite airfare alert sites?



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been asked to find airfare for 17 people in my daughter's youth group  from Portland, OR to Louisville, KY leaving Sunday, July 6 and returning Saturday, July 12.   What are your favorite airfare alert sites?  I know about DING from SW.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated!

TIA
Gayle


----------



## Pat H (Jan 22, 2008)

17 people constitute a group. Call all the airlines and see what their group rates are.


----------



## camachinist (Jan 23, 2008)

FareCompare

I don't believe that URL is accessible through their main page, so bookmark it... usually, the alerts come in a couple hours before the fares load into the GDS.

That's where all my mileage runs start 

Pat


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 23, 2008)

I also like FareCompare and another is www.Airfarewatchdog.com

Cheers


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks all, I appreciate the help!

Gayle


----------



## gidat1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*farecompare... to what?*

For past 5 months, I have been getting emails from Faircompare. Sometimes I get them while I am working on someother projects  on the net. I click for those fares, and I am sorry to say that not once I have gotten those fares advertised on Farecompare. It was my waste of my time. I send a letter to the president, he offered to cancell my email notification.

PhilP


----------



## camachinist (Feb 1, 2008)

At the risk of oversimplifying, one cannot expect someone else to do their work for them for free. Farecompare is a free service Rick Seaney started in concert with a bunch of mileage runners on Flyertalk (back before FC was live), mainly to feret out mistake fares. It has grown into quite an information service and is still free. 

Knowing how to use the information Farecompare provides is a seperate issue. That takes time and education. It all depends how bad you want to travel cheaply. Sounds a lot like timesharing 

Pat


----------



## Anne S (Feb 2, 2008)

www.kayak.com works for me.


----------



## gidat1 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Pat , Please educate us...*



camachinist said:


> At the risk of oversimplifying, one cannot expect someone else to do their work for them for free. Farecompare is a free service Rick Seaney started in concert with a bunch of mileage runners on Flyertalk (back before FC was live), mainly to feret out mistake fares. It has grown into quite an information service and is still free.
> 
> Knowing how to use the information Farecompare provides is a seperate issue. That takes time and education. It all depends how bad you want to travel cheaply. Sounds a lot like timesharing
> 
> Pat



Pat

Like I mentioned previously, if I get a fare from Farecompare, immediately after receiving the email I  try to get that fair but 10 out of 10 times it gave me much higher fare: I believe I am wasting my time by  following it up. 

If you know something that I do not know about using Farecompare please educate us.

PhilP


----------



## camachinist (Feb 5, 2008)

I just got a friend a great deal based on a Farecompare alert. Just got off the phone with her. 

Not to be crass, but I have hundreds of hours and some substantial subscription fees invested in my education. I was considering washing Bill's windows for free, but I'd definitely charge him for my travel expertise.  

FareCompare is just one tool in an extensive toolbox. All the tools work together. Some are free, like FC; some cost hundreds of dollars a year.

If you want to learn, spend some time here:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=312559

I've been a regular customer there (as a reader) since 2002... 

Pat


----------



## lll1929 (Apr 12, 2008)

I tried facrecompare today and it doen't seem to be working.  Is anyone else experiencing this too?


----------



## camachinist (Apr 12, 2008)

This is the access I use:
http://www.farecompare.com/search/flyertalk.html?

No issues recently...


----------



## gmarine (Apr 12, 2008)

I have not used it but Outside magazine's Best Airfare site is www.yapta.com


----------



## drgary (Apr 12, 2008)

*Tool For Best Airfares*

Hi,

I developed a site that is free and it is a great tool for finding the best airfare bargains and other travel discounts:
www.travelbesttips.com 

drgary
www.travelbesttips.com


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 13, 2008)

I really like www.mobissimo.com
It is not a fare comparison site but they regularly return fares for me that other sites do not.


----------

